# Cichlids at Petsmart



## torsten329 (Nov 6, 2011)

I know I read something about Petsmart on a thread the other day. I know that the people at petsmart for the most part probably have no idea what they are doing with the little guys (tropheus mixed with just about everything), but just wondering what you guys thought about the quality of the fish they have or if you would assume most are crossbred?

Anyone have any thoughts, opinions, or experience with them?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

They teach the clerks how to explain a cycle, and that cichlids are aggressive. They sell some pure fish, but lots of "assorted cichlids". They also tend to the most aggressive species, because I'm assuming that they don't get bullied and cost them their guarantee. They often mislabel them.

I've bought the occasional fish from them, but wouldn't buy any for breeding purposes.


----------



## torsten329 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I've noticed a few that were mislabeled. I jumped the gun and stocked my new tank with their fish and now I'm kind of second guessing myself. I picked up some demasoni, yellow labs, and acei. Right now I have 8 demasoni, 5 labs, and 4 acei in my 55 gallon since they are all so small. 
I'm not necessarily looking to breed right off the bat, but I would love for it to happen on down the road and obviously I'd like for them to be full blooded (for lack of a better term).
I am pretty sure I have a few crossbred labs in the tank, or maybe one of the variations as one of them has white on his underside. A couple of them also have lighter, less distinguished color. Is this common? or is it a sign that they may be some sort of cross? (Just curious because I had noticed the demasoni at my lfs had very vivid coloring)
Should I try and exchange them at my LFS? Suggestions?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Hybrid labs tend not to have a distinct black stripe on the dorsal. 
White on the belly is just a different variant.
Sounds like you got a good mix! I've never kept them, but people seem to suggest a larger group of demasoni.


----------



## heaya (Oct 18, 2011)

I think with Petsmart it solely depends on the people who work there. I have 3 within a 5-20 minute drive. Surprisingly the one in the more "rich" area of town has the worst fish. I've seen some great yellow labs at the one further away (they're even on sale for $5 right now along with alot of their cichlids). The labs at 2/3 were clearly hybrids, looked like a red zebra cross, but the other store looked to have pure labs, only a few having a tiny bit of barring, all having the black in the dorsal fin. 
With petsmart/petco, I'd just talk to the associates, if they have little knowledge, I'd avoid it. If you see deadfish, avoid it.


----------



## Andy Somnifac (Jun 1, 2005)

They sell Tropheus (2 morphs) and Frontosas at the Petsmart near me. Properly separated and housed separately. I'm considering doing a Tropheus tank, and if I do I'm going to give the stock from PS a try.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Because we have a 'Reviews' section that includes opinions on retailers, we ask that you take advantage of this resource when possible. We feel that it is better for all who use the site to have a structured place to conduct reviews. Reviews on a discussion board quickly become buried and it is inevitable that your input will not be seen next time, or the time after that. This is not the case with the reviews section. In addition, it is easy to compare retailers and products there. Thank you for your consideration.


----------

